# Safeguard for goats



## nuzmom (Sep 17, 2010)

I dewormed 3 weeks prior to kidding with Durvet Ivermectin Horse Paste 1.87% (dosage 2x their weight). Then, I dewormed again 1 week after kidding (3 days post kidding for other doe). Yes, I meant to do it sooner, but was waiting for them both to kid and then got off track. That time I used Safe-Guard fenbendazole equine paste 10% and dosed at 2x their weight. I then read that it should have been 4x their weight and went ahead and gave remainder of the dose the next day.

After noticing some clumpy poop for a couple of weeks (following eating lots of new spring grass, increase in grain, etc), we saw a 1/4" long, white, threadlike worm in poop. Vet has instructed us to use Safeguard. I have read the posts warning that it doesn't work, but both local goat owners (two - that's all I know) say it does, so I want to give it a try.

Questions:
1. Vet said to use Safeguard for goats (liquid) at 1cc per 10 pounds, for 5 days. Does the length of time seem correct?

2. Vet said to discharge milk those 5 days plus 2 more. Do those who use safeguard discharge the milk? For how long? Could I use it for soap making?

3. We have kids with our does - is it ok to treat them with it at the same time? One local gal said she doesn't treat kids because it passes through the milk to them. They haven't had any dewormer yet and are 5 weeks old. I think I'd feel better if we treat all at the same time.

4. Vet also said that we could put lime in any wet areas around the barn to help kill eggs. Will that possibily cause hoof issues? I'm wondering if the lime could scald the hoof?

Thanks!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Did the vet run a fecal check to see what worms were present? That will determine what you worm with. Safeguard is not something that is generally known to work here, but ivermectin is so that is what I use. So far it still works. For kids I use valbazen and their cocci prevention when very young then switch to ivermectin. Depending on your area you may need cydectin or ivomec plus or even something else. Just depends on the specific worms you are targeting. 

When I worm with ivermectin I do a 5 day withdraw, which usually coincides with a newly fresh doe so her milk would be going to feed kids anyway. For customers milk I do a 2 week withdraw, but I figure for me, I drink the milk after 5 days...maybe I got a few worms that need killing too?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

But you already used Safeguard after she kidded, why would you want to use it again if it didn't even work the first time? Safeguard and Fendbendzole/panacur are all exctly the same thing. There is an anemia chart in goatkeeping 101, Famacha, how do your does look compared to it? Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Can someone address her lime question regarding killing eggs. Is that true? The reason I wonder is because we lime our stalls when we clean them every 2 - 3 weeks. We lime the outside pens occasionally (ground and shelter). We still get some cocci and worms. Although we do prevention for cocci and worms according to GK101 and my yearlings and adult does, I rarely worm (fecals are good) except for the protocol for pregnant does in GK101).

And to answer the OP on lime, barn lime is fine.


----------



## nuzmom (Sep 17, 2010)

I am assuming that I didn't give the correct dosage of the fenbendazole & that's why it didn't work. I only gave 2x their weight and then only followed up on one doe with the same the next day because that's all I had left (not the one I saw the tape with). As far as the Famacha chart, we had a hard time figuring out how to look at the inner bottom eye lid, but by pulling it down and taking a look, I'd say they are both in the middle.

The vet did not run a fecal. He is over a 1/2 hour from here and it's $30. $30 before deworming and $30 to check if it worked seems a bit excessive for two goats, but I'm still considering doing that, or the $5 mail order one, but wasn't sure about waiting longer. Truly, since two locals and the vet said to do Safeguard, I really think I should give it a try. These are the only local guidance I have. If there are still worms afterwards, I'll feel more comfortable telling them that I'm not using it anymore (because there's proof that it didn't work).

As far as the lime... we were using "barn dry" and switched to PDZ mid-winter (with pine shavings and straw). Our soil is mostly clay and it really does help with odor and absorption. I don't think PDZ is lime, but is "barn dry"? I'm pretty certain it is. It didn't occur to me that that was the lime he was referring to!!! When I asked for barn lime at our local Agway, they sold me a bag of agricultural stuff. When I questioned it, I was told that's what everyone uses. Before leaving, I asked a guy in the yard and he said that it was the wrong stuff. He replaced it with "barn dry". I don't have much faith in getting the correct stuff unless I'm VERY specific. We haven't used anything outside our stalls and the wet spring has really taken it's toll on the ground right by the barn.

We gave the first round of cocci prevention to the kids. We went with Sulmet, given orally. I guess I still have the questions that I listed in my orginial post.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Barn-dri is what we use and yes, it's lime. And it's cheaper than the PDZ.

Do a search here regarding Sulmet. I think most here don't use it; I don't think it works well, from what I remember of the posts. Corid or Di-Methox 40% is what most use. Corid doesn't kill all stages, but will keep numbers down if used regularly and they will build immunity. Di-Methox kills all stages.

I would not think that whatever meds get passed through the milk to kids would be enough.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Or, you can take that $60 you'd spend on fecals and almost have enough for a microscope from Amazon so you can do your own fecals anytime you want. Any locals do that? I'm doubting they do since they are telling you to use safeguard. You'll be much better armed with what works and does not if you can do your own.


----------



## nuzmom (Sep 17, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> Barn-dri is what we use and yes, it's lime. And it's cheaper than the PDZ.
> 
> Do a search here regarding Sulmet. I think most here don't use it; I don't think it works well, from what I remember of the posts. Corid or Di-Methox 40% is what most use. Corid doesn't kill all stages, but will keep numbers down if used regularly and they will build immunity. Di-Methox kills all stages.
> 
> I would not think that whatever meds get passed through the milk to kids would be enough.


Thanks Cindy!!!


----------

